
Introducing Daala part 3: Time/Frequency resolution switching - mbrubeck
https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/daala/demo3.shtml
======
ZeroGravitas
Posted (by the author) earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6202522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6202522)

seems like the lack of http(s) confused the dupe filter.

Also noticed, when searching for it, that HN retains the comment even if you
add a URL, though it only displays one on the main page:

"I've just posted part 3 in my demo series introducing the Daala video codec.
This one is kind of a long one, mainly because I think it's one of the only
really detailed presentations of 'TF' aka Time/Frequency resolution switching.

Not to mention, there's hot glue and saltines."

